# Should I purchase a HSS1332ATD? or 928



## Flint357 (Oct 23, 2017)

Newbie here....Wanting to get a two stage snowblower and was about to pull the trigger on an HSS1332ATD.... until I read some posts on this site about transmission issues and chute clogging. However, I have had many Honda items and they have all worked flawlessly for me. I've waited 20 yrs to get a two stage, so whats waiting a couple more years to get the bugs worked out...
Also, the 1332 seems quite big, but I have read that the HSS928 is a bit underpowered. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

need more info. size of drive? flat or steep? amount of snow? commercial use or residential? 

most people I know around the lake Tahoe area can get along with the 928. but if you have a big wide long drive they use the 1332.

if buying new , they have some cool features that make it a breeze to use. have you gone down to the dealer to have them demo for you and tell you the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Flint357 (Oct 23, 2017)

Residential, relatively flat, gravel driveway. Between mine and my neighbors, its about 400 ft total. We get a few 8-12 inch snow storms a year but my HS621 single stage is not pleasant to use on the gravel. Wet snow is a problem here too. 
The dealer has the 1332ATD and I really like the features that the others don't have.. hour meter and dual articulating chute. If they weren't so expensive, I'd head over to Canada and get the 928TCD.. but Im still worried about the 928 being underpowered when hitting the snow plow piles at the end of the driveway.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm about 230 or so miles north of you and I'm clearing a 500'+ gravel driveway and another 600' of single track trails, using both an HSS1332ATD and the first-gen Honda hydrostatic HS828TAS (tracked).

I get quite a bit more snow than you and it's only after my '91 828 got to about 15 years old that I noticed a loss of power over when it was new and there have been times when I've had to really slow it down when clearing deep set-up snow. The 1332 is awesome for power and features though.

I don't think a 928 would be under powered, but if you can swing the 1332, I'd go for it. The articulating chute is worth it if you have any tight throw zones. On either one (928 or 1332), the bucket height assist on gravel is really worth it.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I find that tracks vs. wheels has more effect on clearing the EOD – especially if you have to clear after it sets up – than just power. My 240GX 828 never really has had a problem at the EOD.

I only know this from using my neighbors wheeled units every once in a while, helping them out vs. bringing mine over and using a tracked blower.

My driveway isn't flat, but my trails on the sides and back of my house are hilly, so I really like having tracks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Get an HSS1332ATD and turn it into an 'HSS1328ATD' if 32 is 'too wide' for you, I'm doing two of them 'HSS1328ATD' (with the GX340 engine there is no chance for being under powered).

With the HSS1332ATD you get 'a lot' more for $200 extra dollars: hour meter, dual articulated chute, auger protection system, turn-key 12 v electric start and on-board battery.....

:blowerhug:


----------



## Flint357 (Oct 23, 2017)

About how much does it cost to convert to a 1328ATD?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Flint357 said:


> About how much does it cost to convert to a 1328ATD?


It'll be expensive, but you'll have a 'one of a kind' snowblower.

You'll have two approaches and I'm doing one on each machine

1. Purchase a '928' auger housing, scraper bar and augers and sell the ones from the 32"

2. If you are handy, shorten the auger housing, augers and scraper blade, repaint them as needed and you'll be good to go.

I'm planning on modifying the chutes and adding side skids and auger housing extensions to both of them

I most likely be selling my two units within the next month or so....

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Ask yourself, if you get the 9hp are you ever going to run into times where you feel like you could use more power?
You probably will. You will never regret getting the most powerful version, get the 1332. The cost "savings" by going with the 9hp version is insignificant imo. In Canada, you pay 10% more and get 45% more power going with the 13, easy choice! And if anybody ever tries to tell you the 1332 is too big to handle(like they told me when I got mine), they're just being ignorant. There is only a 10 pound weight difference between the 1332 and the 928, they're both very easy to handle. And in fact, my 13hp(without electric start) is actually lighter than the 928 with electric start. It's not "too big" at all. It just has a wider cut and much more power, which translates to making fewer passes and getting the job done a lot quicker.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Flint357 said:


> Newbie here....Wanting to get a two stage snowblower and was about to pull the trigger on an HSS1332ATD.... until I read some posts on this site about transmission issues and chute clogging. However, I have had many Honda items and they have all worked flawlessly for me. I've waited 20 yrs to get a two stage, so whats waiting a couple more years to get the bugs worked out...
> Also, the 1332 seems quite big, but I have read that the HSS928 is a bit underpowered. Anyone care to chime in?


 
Welcome! I'm fairly new to the site as well. Can't offer any comments on the 928, though I really like my 1332ATD Honda. Used one season so far. My driveway is paved sloped. Snowplow is a daily issue during the winter storms in Crested Butte, CO. The 32" chews right through the berms at the end of the driveway. :surprise: I haven't experienced clogging or trans issues. Had an old tired 28" Craftsmen that gave up the ghost...Stalled a good bit, hard to restart, broke down multiple time on the berm. I negotiated the old snow blower when purchasing the house. I suspect it was fine in it's day, but last year was one of those epic years for snow, 8' in 10 days. The Honda was a dream with the continuous heavy wet snow we picked up. I like the on-board 12 volt electric start (no extension cords to deal with). The Honda does an AWESOME job getting the snow up and over the side berms to my driveway. We had 10' of packed snow in the yard for most of the winter. I like the joystick to change chute direction and deflection while on the go. I also like the tracks which solved having to use chains on the Craftsmen w/ tires and performance issues on ice and in the yard when creating a dog run for the pups. After one big snow season I am very pleased. Feel I'm ready for anything winter can bring. No performance issues so far. If your budget can handle, I would go with more power. On those cold mornings when you need to get the job done you'll be glad you went with more vs. less.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

An HSS1328 conversion is not for the faint of heart, But pretty bad A$$. :2cool:

Sounds like 928 will suit your needs. The 1332 is a nice ego stroker, and would eliminate the potential for buyers remorse.

Either way I’d opt for the ATD. 

Onboard battery and electric start is niiccee.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Onboard battery and electric start is niiccee.


Personally, I'd save the money on that option. They pull start ridiculously easy.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Personally, I'd save the money on that option. They pull start ridiculously easy.



I respect your opinion and agree with you in that they pull start very easily. That said, if your a bit older, as I am (64), and if you ever have an issue trying to pull start, it sure helps to have the electric start and no extension cords to mess with. I guess I just had a bad experience with and old SB that would stall and then be difficult to hand crank. It wore me out and down...:sad2: Can't tell you how many times I had to drag the SB up hill on a sloped driveway to get to the extension cord. In fact, it was this issue during an epic snow season that was the final straw for me. For me, it was well worth the extra $200.


----------

